# Which Low-Price Watches do You High-End Buyers Respect Most?



## Nate Wolf

Obviously many of the people who use these forums do not have the income to chuck cash at Rolex's and Patek Phillipe's and the like. However, we all share a common enthusiasm for quality timepieces. So for you high-end buyers who use this particular theme forum, which watches under $750 do you find to be the best?


----------



## trentwalker47

I'm a fan of Hamilton watches. I also own a Timex Chrono. Can't go wrong with that.


----------



## SGexpat

Nate Wolf said:


> Obviously many of the people who use these forums do not have the income to chuck cash at Rolex's and Patek Phillipe's and the like. However, we all share a common enthusiasm for quality timepieces. So for you high-end buyers who use this particular theme forum, which watches under $750 do you find to be the best?


There are numerous interesting Seiko options in that range. You could probably get an automatic dress/casual watch and a dive watch for 750 between them. This is what my brother has done. He's just as in to watches as I am and really enjoying those. Check out the Seiko forum.


----------



## v76

I'm a big fan of the low-mid range Seikos too! Superb quality throughout the range, and great value from the cal. 7s26 to the 6r15/20 movement powered Seikos.



SGexpat said:


> There are numerous interesting Seiko options in that range. You could probably get an automatic dress/casual watch and a dive watch for 750 between them. This is what my brother has done. He's just as in to watches as I am and really enjoying those. Check out the Seiko forum.


----------



## DragonDan

Tissot makes some decent models in this range, worth checking out


----------



## m80sarecool

You will find several gray market tissot models that will pack decent ETA movements that would fit that budget, to give you an example you could find a 7750 for about 800 bucks. 

Seiko would be a better deal still. Decent automatic movements in their seiko 5 line in watches that will go for under 200 bucks. They must be the best value in the whole watch industry. Now these movements are mass produced and not really thoroughly tested for accuracy but They are easily regulated by any competent watchmaker in a snap and relatively cheaply.


----------



## Tick Talk

I'm a big admirer of mid-level Rolex brand ;-) Really, their robustness and accuracy results from decades of carefully tuning a very basic design.


----------



## StufflerMike

Stowa


----------



## drhr

certain Lum-Tec models


----------



## ffeelliixx

Steinhart 
Victorinox 
Lum-Tec 
Seiko 
Glycine 
Parnis 
Casio 
Hamilton 
Suunto 

Sent from my DROID Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## m80sarecool

Tick Talk said:


> I'm a big admirer of mid-level Rolex brand ;-) Really, their robustness and accuracy results from decades of carefully tuning a very basic design.


That's fine but the OP is asking about watches under 750.


----------



## 80talisten

m80sarecool said:


> That's fine but the OP is asking about watches under 750.


Seiko make some good lowend  Certina is also very good


----------



## Stensbjerg

80talisten said:


> Seiko make some good lowend  Certina is also very good


+1 b-)


----------



## Spit161

ffeelliixx said:


> Steinhart
> Victorinox
> Lum-Tec
> Seiko
> Glycine
> Parnis
> Casio
> Hamilton
> Suunto
> 
> Sent from my DROID Pro using Tapatalk


I'd add Citizen to that list, purely for the Skyhawk and Nighthawk models.

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## Tick Talk

m80sarecool said:


> That's fine but the OP is asking about watches under 750.


My friend, there are several Rolex watches on fleabay at this moment with BIN under $750.


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford

This particular forum is not normally on my radar but this is a potentially great topic. Interesting answers so far, hopefully the discussion will continue...

RS


----------



## Will_f

Dunno if owning a Rolex is sufficiently high end to qualify as a commentator, but I think Orient & Seiko are entitled to a lot of respect. There are quite a few other brands that offer excellent watches in that price range, but I haven't owned any.


----------



## Donut

I'd give the thumbs up to Hamilton, infact I helped a very good friend choose his. More than a year later and he is still in love with it.


----------



## aznseank

vintage omega. 10 years down the road, all the watches people have aforementioned will be worth nil. Get a good condition vintage watch from Omega. I think you may be able to get one for $750 with some good searching and haggling.


----------



## trentwalker47

aznseank said:


> vintage omega. 10 years down the road, all the watches people have aforementioned will be worth nil. Get a good condition vintage watch from Omega. I think you may be able to get one for $750 with some good searching and haggling.


I bought a vintage seamaster a few years ago from Bergdorf in NYC. Seemed to be in great shape and I wore it somewhat frequently and took great care of it. One day it was on my wrist intact and the next thing I knew it fell apart in four pieces. If the OP is looking for a quality daily wearer in this price range a vintage piece is NOT the way to go.


----------



## BenL

Seiko and Hamilton come to mind.


----------



## clarencek

Not sure I'm a high-end buyer having only flirted briefly with AP, but love Seiko, Citizen and Casio.


----------



## 00Photo

Having flipped more watches than you can shake a stick at I find that Bernhardt makes an amazing watch for the money. Awesome bracelet. Great fit and finish. I've owned several and will never be without at least one in my collection.


----------



## lyktestolpe

Certina and Festina makes some really good watches at a decent price range.


----------



## jenno2

Longines, Heritage Conquest?


----------



## lyktestolpe

Longines is not a low-price brand.


----------



## HPoirot

Definitely Seiko, Citizen and Hamilton.


----------



## Veritas99

Since you didn't say it had to be new, I'd second the vintage approach. 

For $750 you certainly could pick up a vintage Zenith or Omega watch in excellent condition.


----------



## asadtiger

in this price segment, (talking Swiss) I think the swatch group offers the widest range at greatest quality from the strongest backing company (referring to Hamilton, Tissot, Certina, Longines, Mido, Rado)..these are all very good quality from good houses with very wide network for services and distribution...I have had years of very satisfying experience with all these mentioned brands and I highly recommend them.

thinking Japanese, the top three brands, Seiko, Citizen and Casio primarily lie in that price segment and indeed offer very good products.


----------



## Ticktocker

I think it's a moot point if you don't say why you respect those "low end" watches the most. What does a vintage $750 watch have over a new $750 watch or why is a $750 Seiko better than a $750 Citizen?


----------



## del996

I've had a couple of TW Steel watches which have been pretty solid for the money.


----------



## tomsimac

SpaceView, model t, cal 214


----------



## Appraiser

What about Oris or Benarus. They're on my radar right now.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Eterna, Mido, Hamilton, Seiko, Orient, Tissot.


----------



## Watchalex

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> Eterna, Mido, Hamilton, Seiko, Orient, Tissot.


+1. Adding Citizen, Casio and Steinhardt.

But really in this class you can pretty much go by features for money. Just pick a watch that has if possible a top-grade ETA movement or a Seiko 6r15 if you want mechanical. Then look for domed sapphire with AR coating, screwdown crown and caseback, applied indices, decent WR and a solid bracelet of strap. Of course, the finish should be alright, too. Those are the elements that will make a good watch. The brand is secondary. But the brands listed here usually have this type of watch at that kind of price. So it will make your search easier.

A COSC certified Mido Commander on a very nice mesh bracelet for around $500 is hard to beat. As is a Steinhardt for around $400.


----------



## Monocrom

Nate Wolf said:


> Obviously many of the people who use these forums do not have the income to chuck cash at Rolex's and Patek Phillipe's and the like. However, we all share a common enthusiasm for quality timepieces. So for you high-end buyers who use this particular theme forum, which watches under $750 do you find to be the best?


Many of the "Boutique brands" will provide you with a truly quality watch for $750 or under. Main reason is, they're not very well-known outside of the watch community. You pay for quality, but not prestige. And sometimes, that actually means saving thousands of dollars.

Two of the ones I recommend checking out are Steinhart, and Christopher Ward. I have a Christopher Ward C60 Trident diver Pro put away for now. I'll enjoy it when Christmas rolls around. Obviously, I had a chance to inspect the watch when it first arrived on my doorstep. Very impressed. $499 brand new. I picked up a very slightly pre-owned example for a bit less. Simply wonderful. Especially with its restrained good looks.

Mr. Steinhart has a reputation as one of the nicest men in the industry. His Steinhart Ocean 1 is a high-quality Submariner homage that won't cost you an arm, or a leg, or your first-born son. His company does seem to have some communication issues with customers after orders have been placed. Poor communication is never a good thing. But no one complains about the finished product they receive.

To be honest, while I can easily spend quite a bit more on a watch, I don't really think of a price-point of around $750 to be low. Certainly low, if compared to Rolex. But if you want a truly high-quality timepiece, you can find one in that price range. If you want quality, along with a brand that others will recognize and perhaps drool over, then plan to add at least $1,000 to the $750 range.


----------



## ymfd181

i would like a vintage seamaster anyway for that kind of pricing.. there are some available on the market for that pricing


----------



## Ridly

Swiss Army or Victorinox watches are the best for inexpensive. I grew up on them. They are ten times more interesting than anything seiko ever put out. They should rename seiko the snooze-factory. Its like Ambien for your wrist. Im sure they are decent watches, but they just bore me. Im sure Im being way to judgmental. I need a nap. Im cranky. Sorry.


----------



## Chronos25

Hamilton, Seiko, and MIDO come to mind. Invicta and Movado are the only two I really don't care for (but the think Movado is more a personal pet peeve from past experiences). That said, if the person is a WIS and know their stuff, I tend to almost forget what watch they are wearing.


----------



## GETS

Hamilton and Christopher Ward (really surprised no one else has mentioned the latter).


----------



## Monocrom

GETS said:


> Hamilton and Christopher Ward (really surprised no one else has mentioned the latter).


I did.

Five posts ago on November 22nd.


----------



## djmm

Seiko 5 and their mechanical series get my thumbs up being cheapest mechanical watches around. Style wise maybe a bit too conservative for some, but considering the movements, you can't go wrong with them. 
I also like Nomos although they are not exactly cheap.


----------



## Ridly

Victorinox! Also the casio Ediface line is pretty awesome if you want something under $ 400.


----------



## mleok

At that price range, you should look at the Seiko Japan Domestic Models, like the Seiko SARB035, as well as watches from Orient Star. See, for example,


----------



## Bronte

clarencek said:


> Not sure I'm a high-end buyer having only flirted briefly with AP, but love Seiko, Citizen and Casio.


SBG is high end.


----------



## Takemusu

I just picked up this Laco for around $600 and love it! Doing the research for this, I (re)discovered many German brands that have good bang for the buck. Many have solid ETA movements, and very interesting looks.

Try:
Aristo
Archimede
Laco
Stowa 
Steinhart
Squale
Damasko
...


----------



## Xizor

No love for Oris? I love mine


----------



## Ames

Ocean7, Deep Blue, and Seiko.


----------



## mparker

Tissot


----------



## Janne

See below:


----------



## Famousname

Xizor said:


> No love for Oris? I love mine


I can't believe how little mention Oris gets period on these forums. Excellent quality. Owned several.


----------



## Famousname

Watchalex said:


> Just pick a watch that has if possible a top-grade ETA movement... Then look for domed sapphire with AR coating, screwdown crown and caseback, applied indices, decent WR and a solid bracelet oo strap. Of course, the finish should be alright, too. Those are the elements that will make a good watch.


Hey, thanks for the description


----------



## Takemusu

Famousname said:


> I can't believe how little mention Oris gets period on these forums. Excellent quality. Owned several.


I give kudos to Oris. I have a TT1 Diver. When I bought it in 2000 I paid $600. To buy the same watch now would cost north of 3 times that amount. Not quite the same bargain, but a solid brand for sure.


----------



## otoro

I would recommend a second-hand NOMOS. Bauhaus designed (which can be polarizing) and best of all in-house movement.


----------



## G Francis

At under £200 hands down its the Seiko Monster. The true test of any watch for me is when I put it on, do I want to take it off? I'm wearing an AP RO jumbo right now and I could happily never take it off! I feel the same with my Patek Nautilus. I also feel the same with my Seiko Orange Monster. You get a killer steel bracelet with it although I tend to wear it with NATO's. If it was a bit above £1,000 it would be a Doxa Sub. I have a couple and would love to add to them. I think they are a genuine classic watch, maybe not in the same league as a Submariner, Speedmaster or Reverso but a classic watch none the less. I bought my first 3 months ago after having thought about it for years and wished I bought one ages ago. A great watch!
Regards
GF


----------



## Navitimer

I think that Seiko is probably the low-cost brand most respected by collectors of haute horlogerie time pieces. While most Seiko watches do not fit the definition of haute horlogerie their vertically integrated structure and determination to do it their way combined with the robust quality of their movements marks them out from other brands.

They are one of very few true watchmaking firms and have products in every sector from cheap quartz to their amazing Credor and Grand Seiko pieces. Not afraid to innovate they have also given us the spring drive which is a fantastic technological achievement.

I personaly lust after one their 130th anniversary Grand Seiko pieces.

I'm currently looking at picking up one of their iconic dive watches.


----------



## SaMaster14

I like Seiko and Swiss Army.

Along with some of the designer watches in those price range


----------



## Tallboyr

steinhart would be my choice at that price


----------



## Watch_guy

Get a pre-owned Oris diver. Very reliable, well made, and great price. Oris is a great bargain in my opinion.


----------



## kobayashi.mia

Another vote for the Seiko Monsters.


----------



## Seiko_Licker

I'm really fond of the lower end seiko divers - more for bang for buck than design though.

If we are talking low-end/entry luxury, however, and not just low-end, then I would say that I respect Longines the most. The designs coming out of this brand recently are absolutely stellar, the build quality is there, and the pieces just look beautiful and unique. I'd say that since Omega's price raises have put them a bit higher market, Longines is probably the best value now for an entry level luxury timepiece. They are just classy.

I'd say the same for Oris as well as far as build quality and value for money, but I don't like the designs so much - the big, funky cases, especially on their divers just never sit well with me.


----------



## Tiago Carvalho

Festina makes good watches at a decent price range
value for the money


----------



## TDF

Certina


----------



## TagHeuerMonaco

A very modest yet efficient recommendation; 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bubblemunche

In terms of a 'low priced' watch in the quartz segment, I have nothing but praises for Citizen. Used to have a Nighthawk as my daily beater until I made the jump to mechanical. I've since gave it to my brother-in-law.










In terms of a 'low priced' brand in the realm of swiss mechanical watches, my vote goes to Oris as many others have already highlighted. I still use my TT1 Diver as my daily beater.


----------



## Ridly

Huge fan of Swiss army watches since I was a kid. I also really like Christopher ward.


----------



## badwolf

i respect seiko most... mainly because its one of few watch companies where everything is in-house, even the tiny mainsprings. of the high end watch companies i think only patek and rolex can say that. not that i mind that the other high ends dont, they do good work


----------



## Dillinger-63

The more I look at them, the more I'm liking the Reactor watches, especially the Posidion.


----------



## kobalt

I'm gonna vouch for *Tissot PRC 200 Automatic model T014.430.16.057.0.*

The best you can buy with around $600 already packed with automatic movement and day/date feature. Ohh...and a reliable brand as well although the design might look a little bit modestly conventional.


----------



## jbcollectswatches

This may be a bit off the wall, but have a look at Seagull. They are chinese but have good reliable movements, and are beautifully finished. Also movement and watch are completely built in house. That said be wary of some of the mushroom brands that use Seagull movements. Some are ok some are not. If it doesn't say Seagull on the face it wasn't built in the Seagull factory. Problem is you can only buy them online or in China.


----------



## FlyPenFly

Controversial but true: Bremont & Stowa. Okay Bremont isn't under $750 or even under $2900 but not bad for a cheeky brand finding a lot of favor with buyers who can buy whatever they want.

Ronnie Wood









Hugh Laurie









Orlando Bloom


















Tom Cruise




































Ewan McGregor


----------



## Monocrom

Not sure about the other celebs, but as for Tom Cruise; he's definitely not into watches. IWC once paid to have a character portrayed by Mr. Cruise to wear one of their watches in a film. They decided to let him keep the watch. (Why not. After all, a bit of free advertising never hurts if a Big Wig Hollywood actor wears one of your watches while he's out & about in public.) Tom however returned the watch with a note stating that while it's a nice timepiece, he just wasn't into watches. He wears the one his current wife got for him as a gift. But more so due to the fact that it was a gift instead of any particular brand. With Tom Cruise, if you see him wearing a particular brand, chances are he was paid to wear it.


----------



## Crown and Caliber

Bubblemunche said:


> In terms of a 'low priced' brand in the realm of swiss mechanical watches, my vote goes to Oris as many others have already highlighted. I still use my TT1 Diver as my daily beater.


WOW, that is a thick watch! Perhaps the thickest I've ever seen. Does it ever inhibit daily activity? I once had a 'bulky'/thicker watch, and I was always inadvertently scratching it (or banging it... :-() up against things. Especially seat belts.

On topic, though - I think Seiko is always a great decision. And this is a bit "out there," but perhaps even Victorinox - they have some fun designs.


----------



## samanator

I've had a Seiko Orange Monster since they came out about 12 years ago. Many of the pictures over the past 12 years you can see it in including our honeymoon. I have a Suunto All Black Core that I wear on casual weekends. When I have a fear of watch damage the Casio G-Shock Riseman Atomic Solar is the watch of choice. It is also the watch I set all my others by.


----------



## faedam

I'm a big fan of Tissot, Frederique Constant, Benarus, and Victorinox. I think Seikos are great but I prefer a swiss movement.


----------



## Famousname

FlyPenFly said:


> Controversial but true: Bremont & Stowa. Okay Bremont isn't under $750 or even under $2900 but not bad for a cheeky brand finding a lot of favor with buyers who can buy whatever they want.
> 
> Ronnie Wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronnie wood is_ definately_ a real watch guy. He shows up in watch mags every now and then with off-the-beaten path boutique finds. Also, I've seen enough of Orlando Bloom in fine time pieces to think it's not just a "for pay" thing. I think he is into watches.


----------



## DavidB1191

I can't say I'm "High End", but like the topic.
Seiko for sure, can't beat the value. I have a "White Monster" mod I love. 







Steinhart also. Great looking, quality watches.







Deep Blue for a tool, diver.







Finally, Bulova makes some really nice dress pieces with ETA movements.


----------



## mikeyc

Monocrom said:


> Not sure about the other celebs, but as for Tom Cruise; he's definitely not into watches. IWC once paid to have a character portrayed by Mr. Cruise to wear one of their watches in a film. They decided to let him keep the watch. (Why not. After all, a bit of free advertising never hurts if a Big Wig Hollywood actor wears one of your watches while he's out & about in public.) Tom however returned the watch with a note stating that while it's a nice timepiece, he just wasn't into watches. He wears the one his current wife got for him as a gift. But more so due to the fact that it was a gift instead of any particular brand. With Tom Cruise, if you see him wearing a particular brand, chances are he was paid to wear it.


Humph, I have even less respect for Tom Cruise now. "Not into watches...." some people have nerve. Humph!


----------



## Monocrom

I admit, not much of an IWC fan. But I wouldn't turn down one of their watches if it was gifted to me. ;-)

(Though to be completely honest, that's more due to coming from a culture where refusing a gift is considered a huge insult.)


----------



## ss3walkman

Let's keep this alive! I'm always curious to know what higher end watch owners still respect among the lesser class.

I have an Omega Planet Ocean 8500 and Rolex Submariner.

I acknowledge people I see with Seikos and Tissot. I remember before getting caught up in the name hype always liking the two brands. 

My boy has a Seiko SKX007 with a presidential bracelet that looks pretty sexy. I should have got that instead of the submariner haha. I really do like it.


----------



## hydrocarbon

In general terms, a company that creates its own designs and makes some or all of its own components is going to get more watch-nerd credit than ones that simply buy parts out of a catalogue and have their logo put on it. For lower-priced watches, an outsourced movement is fine as long as they're up-front about its origins. Sinn's an example of a company that provides good value for money and is up-front about their ETA movements, while staying innovative and not simply stealing existing designs.

Also, no "homage" stuff, please. They're just lame.


----------



## systemcrasher

Casio G-Shock!! It is probably one of the most well place watch brand/model in the industry. It also has a strong following behind it and let's face it, G-Shocks are hard to kill, you can wear it just about anywhere and it's completely trouble/hassle free. It creates certain models for specific users, for example, some models are tailored for mountain trackers and has all the bells and whistles with different sensors..

G-Shock work underwater, in deserts, hot, cold, throw it, kick it, it will just keep going. It's also accurate, don't need to worry about servicing and if it's solar powered, no need to change battery, newer models have amazing power reserve - on power saving mode, mine will last months before needing to recharge- the official number on the manual is 20something months if I remember it correctly.

In terms of functions, my $120 G-Shock has moonphase and tide indicator on top of the usual G-Shock functions like alarms, world times, day light saving modes, stop watch function calendar and so on.. imaging getting all that into an automatic watch... I'd have to sell me house and live in my car and sell my car when I need to service it! lol


----------



## tribe125

I'm not a high-end buyer, but if I were I would still say -


----------



## raygsoko

My Sumo!


----------



## Rdenney

Tissot T-Touch, despite that my iPhone wants to turn "Tissot" into "Tosspot". If one is going to buy a quartz watch, get one that does things only a quartz watch can do. Mine is 10 years old and is on its second battery. It looks okay, too--technical without being garish. 

Rick "who would add a lot of vintage brands to the list" Denney


----------



## GCBC

Tag Heuer makes some OK watches.


----------



## BenL

I'd say gshock, Seiko, Hamilton. To name a few.


----------



## DrNoi

It should be Seiko .. Excellent range of selections as well as reliable quality


Cheers


----------



## timjh

+1 for Seiko and Tissot.


----------



## awesome

I'd say Oris... though more expensive than the $750 criteria, its still worth the extra money if you're willing to put it in.


----------



## Trel

Another vote for G-Shock. Its durability, low cost, ease of use, and huge number of features on even the most basic model makes it an easy choice.

Nowadays, when I'm on travel, I don't bother with a GMT watch anymore. I wear a G-Shock.


----------

